# Does anyone have the Artisan Bread in Five Minutes book?



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm just wonder how the formatting is for this book. It has great reviews for no one seems to be talking about how it looks on a Kindle. Thanks in advance!


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

You can have a sample sent to your Kindle.  I just did, thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I did, but its just the intro.  I'm interested in how the recipes are formatted.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Couldn't tell you about the format, but I have this DTB, and the recipes are wonderful.... If you check out the accompanying website, they often list new recipes to make based on the ones in the book. My favorite uses of the different doughs are pizza crusts and English muffins....


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I love the DTB -- hmmm I'm always looking for the book when I want to try a new recipe - like I really want to try the brioche recipe and do the bluberry/lemon curd roll up recipe they had on the blog - it would be quite handy to have it on my Kindle since I usually have that sitting next to me and I would have to try to remember what pile of books the DTB is in


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I have purchased the Kindle edition.  Going to make my first batch of dough today.  The cookbook is formatted just like any other book, pictures are included.  My only complaint is the Index.  It is in very small print and even increasing to the largest font, it is hard to read.  However, I went to look at the hardbound copy on Amazon and there  is the Index under "Look Inside".  I am working on trying to print the Index so I can refer to it whenever I am looking for a particular recipe.  Wish me luck on my first attempt to make this bread!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update!  I'll probably buy it, along with a diet book to offset the calories


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, here's my update. I have baked three loaves in three days and each is better than the last.  Went out today and bought the pizza peel since I plan on continuing baking my own instead of store bought. I do however make 1/2 lb loaves rather than a full lb. Have our son, DIL and granddaughters coming for a week long visit soon and I plan on wowing them with homebaked breads and goodies from this cookbook.  Thank you for posting this book!  Being transplants from San Francisco, Calif. this is the closest I have come to the original sourdough. I highly recommend this cookbook .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

This one is fine as a DTV cookbook, but not being able to browse recipes as easily on Kindle (a few pages back and forth, or holding one page open while checking another) makes me think that cookbooks and Kindle are not a match made in heaven unless one is strictly looking at one recipe at a time, not comparing or combining them.

It would be great if someone could prove me wrong....  but for now I'll stick to my DT collection of cookbooks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You must try the English Muffin recipe... You need to get English Muffin molds, which are essentially biscuit molds..... I use a sheet of parchment paper vs. the silpat, and I use butter to grease the molds (I tried olive oil once and they got stuck). You can use most any of the recipes, but the basic dough recipe works fine and is the one I have always used....After I halve the muffins, I put the one I will eat under the broiler to crisp a little. I halve the rest that I won't eat right away, and keep them in the fridge, and put them under the broiler to crisp/warm them. They keep for several days.

This is from the website:

Grease the molds with oil or butter and set them on a cookie sheet lined with a silpat. Sprinkle the inside of the mold with a light layer of cornmeal.

If you have a kitchen scale weigh out 3 1/2-ounce balls of dough (about the size of a small plum) flatten them and place them in the mold.

Loosely cover with wrap if your kitchen is very dry or drafty.

Preheat oven to 425° with or without baking stone. (adjust the temperature if you are using a different dough, follow the temperature in the book for that dough.)

Allow to rest until the dough reaches the top of the mold, about 30 minutes.  (More time if you are using whole wheat dough.)

Bake for about 20 minutes. Do not use steam or you’ll end up with a crisp crust, which is not traditional for English muffins.

Unmold the muffins and serve warm!

Use a fork to halve each muffin to get the "nooks & crannies."


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> You need to get English Muffin molds, which are essentially biscuit molds.....


I have those round thingies for fried eggs; do you think those would work, if placed on a lined cookie sheet? The size is about the same as store-bought English muffins.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think it makes any difference.... They get about an inch tall, so if the molds you use are short, you may end up with muffin tops...  

One thing I should mention is that they will get rounded on the top if you don't have something on top to keep them flat. I put another heavy cooked sheet on top when I put them in the oven.....

I love them.... I never bought English Muffins, but now I make them all the time.... I have 6 in the fridge right now; lately I eat one every day for lunch. I take a brick of cream cheese and chop fresh chives into it and mix well and keep that in the fridge for the muffins. Then I usually have a little lunch meat as well; salami, or pastrami or turkey.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I never bought English Muffins, but now I make them all the time....


They make great mini-pizzas too, if you have a couple of tablespoons of leftover tomato sauce. That, and two or three slices of pepperoni or whatever leftovers would work on a pizza, and the cheese of your choice, and five minutes in a hot oven....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You bet.... and I make pizza once a week using the doughs from the book as well. I stretch the dough out (or roll it) on a pizza peel with some cornmeal on it, cook it on the stone for several minutes til it browns.... Then I add my toppings, put it back in until the cheese browns.... 

We put all sorts of stuff on pizza... Whatever kind of sausage or veggies are around, they go on the pizza at the end of the week. I use olive oil as a base, or often a roasted pepper sauce that I freeze into cubes.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> We put all sorts of stuff on pizza... Whatever kind of sausage or veggies are around, they go on the pizza at the end of the week. I use olive oil as a base, or often a roasted pepper sauce that I freeze into cubes.


I freeze my tomato sauce into cubes as well, and use it for all sorts of things like adding a little kick to gravies and soups.

But since I don't eat cheese of any kind (yes I know it's weird), my favorite pizza is actually a "Pizza Tonno" -- tomato sauce and tuna (ideally in olive oil), nothing else. And that works really well on English muffins.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I have had the DT version of this book for over a year and love it.  As a matter of fact, I made some of the plain old vanilla master recipe bread to go along with our Father's Day dinner today and it was fan-tas-tic!

Maxx


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I made meatballs and sauce today and have a loaf of bread going in the oven now - we will have meatball subs for dinner tonight while watching more golf or NASCAR lol


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I love bread...I think I need this book.  I like to look at cookbooks however so I think I'll get the dtb.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

beachgrl said:


> Well, here's my update. I have baked three loaves in three days and each is better than the last. Went out today and bought the pizza peel since I plan on continuing baking my own instead of store bought. I do however make 1/2 lb loaves rather than a full lb. Have our son, DIL and granddaughters coming for a week long visit soon and I plan on wowing them with homebaked breads and goodies from this cookbook. Thank you for posting this book! Being transplants from San Francisco, Calif. this is the closest I have come to the original sourdough. I highly recommend this cookbook .


Thank you for posting your review! I'm still torn between the DTV and the Kindle version. But its good to know the formatting of the Kindle version isn't messed up.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Bought the book and made the bread.  The bread is amazing.  I ate the whole 1 pound loaf yesterday and I'm trying not to make another one today because I know I'll eat it. Going to a friend's for dinner on Saturday and I'm bringing the bread.  Nobody will believe it was made without kneading the dough or making it in a breadmaker.  
If you don't want to buy the book and just want to try the bread you can google or youtube artisan bread in 5 minutes and try out the basic recipe.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> Bought the book and made the bread. The bread is amazing. I ate the whole 1 pound loaf yesterday and I'm trying not to make another one today because I know I'll eat it. Going to a friend's for dinner on Saturday and I'm bringing the bread. Nobody will believe it was made without kneading the dough or making it in a breadmaker.
> If you don't want to buy the book and just want to try the bread you can google or youtube artisan bread in 5 minutes and try out the basic recipe.


I love the bread when it is still somewhat warm with marmalade on it - yummy!

And as good as the bread is - the ability to make pizza in a few minutes is fantastic -- I took leftover meatballs from the other night ad cut them in half and sliced up some garlic (put in the micro for 20 sec to start them cooking a bit) and had a super pizza - I think I am finally getting the hang of not taking out too much dough for pizza - I use less than for bread and roll it out thin and be sure to dock it - then put it in the oven on parchment on the stone for about 8 minutes then take it out - take it off parchment and put the toppings on and put back in the oven until it is done (maybe another 10 min or so -- I really go by looks for that) super easy and you can make any kind of pizza you can think of - tonight I am roasting some shrimp with a garlic oil and will save some and make a pizza from that in another day or two - maybe with an alfredo sauce as the base .... the possibilities are endless.

And it is so easy that I was able to make the dough when my arm was broken - then all hubby had to do was form it and put it in the oven and take it out


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Well I will definitely try making the pizza.  Have you made the Pecan carmel buns?  I'm really afraid I'll love that one a little too much!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> Well I will definitely try making the pizza. Have you made the Pecan carmel buns? I'm really afraid I'll love that one a little too much!


I haven't done any of the sweet things yet for the same reason


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Make sure to try the rosemary and onion flatbread, made with the olive oil dough.... it's sooooo good. You need a nice, large salt on it, like Kosher or a good sea salt.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Make sure to try the rosemary and onion flatbread, made with the olive oil dough.... it's sooooo good. You need a nice, large salt on it, like Kosher or a good sea salt.


Good to know. I tlooks like this book has been out awhile and I don't know how I missed it.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh I forgot - we had a get together with my knitting group and one person made homemade tomato soup, I made a cheese bread and others brought other thing - I didn't make the cheese bread they have in the book - I used the basic dough and flattened it out a bit and sprinkled the cheese I wanted to use on that then rolled it up and then did the rolling it under thing for the round loaf - I let it sit in a basket for 40 minutes then dumped it out on a parchment (gently) and baked it (btw left the par I rolled in on the top of the load so the cheese wouldn't ooze out when it cooked ) it was good enough I was asked to do it again another time


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

That sounds yummy.  I'll take a good piece of bread over cake any day!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I got it for my Kindle 

I went to the bookstore and found the book to have very few pretty cooking pictures, so I decided to try it out for the Kindle.  

I'm going to browse through it tonight to see what my first experiment will be.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I was very disappointed that it didn't have many pictures...but I bought it anyway.  I like to collect cookbooks just to browse through them.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

beachgrl said:


> I have purchased the Kindle edition. Going to make my first batch of dough today. The cookbook is formatted just like any other book, pictures are included. My only complaint is the Index. It is in very small print and even increasing to the largest font, it is hard to read. However, I went to look at the hardbound copy on Amazon and there is the Index under "Look Inside". I am working on trying to print the Index so I can refer to it whenever I am looking for a particular recipe. Wish me luck on my first attempt to make this bread!


I recently bought this book for my Kindle. I glad I did and have made three batches of bread dough so far using three different recipes from the book. (OK, the first two were from recipes published in Mother Earth News [Dec 2008/Jan 2009] from an article by the authors of the book and I waited until this week to actually buy the book.)

The reason the index is hard to read and that increasing the font size does not help is that the index is formatted as four images (one per page), at least in my copy. It looks slightly larger when zoomed on my K2 but not enough to really matter. It, of course, would look better on the DX.  Fortunately I can read the smallest font size on the K2 and the index looks to be only slightly smaller than that. Also, it appears that each of the lists of ingredients is also formatted as in image and shows the same small size for the font. All the ones I checked will zoom to landscape and the font size will increase somewhat.

It would have been much nicer if the index was text instead with links to the appropriate locations instead of only listing page numbers (such as in other books). Another nice option would have been if they had added the subsections and named recipes to the Table of Contents.

I am adding notes, mostly in the form of page numbers, to my copy to make it easier to find what I am interested in. I had been going from the recipe to the index and then back to add the note but it might be faster with a printed index. I am marking the first word of the recipe or subsection with the page number so that when I look through My Notes & Marks, I see something such as the following:

Location 685 - Note
100%


Spoiler



nn


Whole Wheat Sandwich Bread Whole wheat flour has a nutty, ...

with the footnote showing:
nn. p76

My Notes & Marks now serves as a listing of favorite sections as well as general guide of page numbers for when I want to look something up via the index or when a recipe lists which a dough recipe to use that I have not yet marked.

The sidebars from the book are indicated with an image and a grey background a couple shades darker than the rest of the book. The text in the side bar is not an image, and therefore is searchable and changes font sizes, but when the Kindle cursor is in these areas, the cursor is no longer visible so it is necessary to check the dictionary word at the bottom of the screen if you want to know where the cursor is for adding a note. If you want to add a highlight, the highlighted text is faded while highlighting. However after adding the highlight, the normal underline is darker than the background grey and the text goes back to normal. Some of the sidebars are strangely placed in the text. For example, the sidebar on Modern Yeast is immediately after the subheading for Water and before the paragraph on water while the subheading for yeast is after the paragraph on water. 

The text that is bold or italic seems to have been correctly formatted. Unfortunately some text uses a special font. That would be fine but some of this text has strangely placed spaces and tabs that appear in the middle of words. While that is not too annoying for initial caps, it is annoying in the middle of sentences.

I am looking forward to trying more recipes from this book. I still need to buy a pizza peel. So far I have been very careful with my hard plastic cutting board.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I love this book and the bread!  I didn't get it on kindle.  I really like actual cookbooks.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

It appears that even though the ingredient lists and index are shown as images, the text is searchable. I am not sure how they did that. It seems to me it would have made more sense to just have the text so that the font size would be adjustable. The only reason I can think of is that it forces all of the ingredients to always be displayed on the same page.

After reading about the errors in the book on some of the Amazon reviews, I went to http://www.artisanbreadinfive.com/?page_id=73 and entered the corrections as notes on my copy. A few of the errors would make a significant difference in the result.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I got this a few weeks back due to this thread.  The first loaf of peasant bread I made came out wonderfully!  Very easy to do recipes, I'm all in baker mode now and fresh bread is so much better than old loaves from the store.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've tried very hard to ignore this thread.  But with a nip in the air this morning home baked goodies are so tempting.  I guess I'm going to have to put this on my shopping list.  I love homemade breads.  
Thanks everyone.  Wonderful enablers.
deb


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Deb...go on line and get the recipe and try it out before you buy the book.  The book just gives variations of the basic recipe.  I think I have the link somewhere but you can google artisan bread in 5 minutes and find it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Deb...go on line and get the recipe and try it out before you buy the book. The book just gives variations of the basic recipe. I think I have the link somewhere but you can google artisan bread in 5 minutes and find it.


I agree. I did not buy the book until after I tried two of the recipes: the basic recipe and a whole wheat version. Based on the reviews on Amazon, some people love the bread from the recipes, others hate it (too much yeast, not enough flavor), and some think it is just OK (better than store bread but nothing special). So far, all of my loaves have been relatively dense. I need to let the dough rise longer than stated in the book (one of the errors listed on the Website). My husband and I like the bread but think it gets "too sour" if the dough has been in the fridge more than 5 days. I froze my latest batch after a couple days so that I could defrost enough for a loaf at a time.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I love the bread. I haven't tried freezing the dough yet because we eat the whole loaf every time. Then I usually bring a loaf to a lucky somebody. The recipe is the same basic recipe as the book. I like the book because it has a lot of tips and other variations of the basic recipe...
Here's a link to the recipe if anybody is interested in trying it.

http://www.globalgourmet.com/food/cookbook/2009/artisan-bread/boule.html


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I have some dough I have to use up this week - I think I am going to get up and make some English muffins - have you taken EM's and toasted them then put a little mayo on them top with a thin slice of red onion and top with cheese (I like american - hubby likes mozz.) and put under the broiler -- yummy quick dinner and doesn't heat up the kitchen too much -- so if I do the muffins now I can have them for dinner and try them out.... 

I still haven't gotten it for my Kindle - I am waiting for the price to go down a bit more - I paid full price for the DTB and don't want to pay the same for the Kindle version.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, guys.  I will definitely try the basic recipe first.  
deb


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I love the bread. I haven't tried freezing the dough yet because we eat the whole loaf every time. Then I usually bring a loaf to a lucky somebody. The recipe is the same basic recipe as the book. I like the book because it has a lot of tips and other variations of the basic recipe...
> Here's a link to the recipe if anybody is interested in trying it.
> 
> http://www.globalgourmet.com/food/cookbook/2009/artisan-bread/boule.html


If you are using packets of yeast, one of the errors in the recipe (and book) is that 1 1/2 Tbs yeast is 2 packets (not 1 1/2 packets as in the recipe). The variation for Light Whole Wheat Bread is the same as the basic recipe but with 1 cup of whole wheat flour in place of one cup of the unbleached all-purpose flour.

My husband and I can eat 1/2 a loaf of the bread the day it is baked but it takes us another couple days to finish the loaf. Since I have an hour commute to and from work as well as yoga classes a couple nights a week, I have been baking mostly on the weekend. If I freeze the dough in three 1-pound containers, then that fourth loaf shouldn't be too sour for us by the time I can bake it. I plan to move one container from the freezer to the fridge tonight for baking on Thursday. I will report on how it turns out.

I just read on their website about letting the shaped loaf rise in the fridge (http://www.artisanbreadinfive.com/?p=141). I am going to try that for Friday. If that works, then the only reason I will freeze the dough is to have enough room in the fridge to let the shaped loaf rise. 

We live in intermediate high desert. After reading the high-altitude baking suggestions (http://www.artisanbreadinfive.com/?p=144), I will try reducing the amount of yeast to 1 tablespoon on my next batch.

I am looking forward to the gluten-free recipes in _Healthy Bread in Five Minutes a Day_ as I have friends and relatives with celiac. I am hoping that their gluten-free recipes use whole-grain flours instead of mostly white ones.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I let the container of frozen dough thaw in the refrigerator for a couple days. I then shaped the loaf and let it rise almost an hour before baking it. The bread turned out about like the first loaf from the batch.

I am beginning to suspect that the following is why my bread is denser than the photos on the authors' Web site:
the temperature in our refrigerator is cold (just a few degrees above freezing), 
the humidity in our house is very low (Arizona desert), and 
elevation 3500' (not high enough for high-altitude cooking but probably high enough to need less yeast and longer rise times).

The bread is still very good but I would like it to be a bit lighter in texture.

While looking for a pizza peel, I found a set of two bamboo cutting boards at Target. The boards have a cutout on one end to use as a handle and they are thin and light enough to use in place of a pizza peel. They look like a two-piece version of the 3-Pc Set Bamboo Cutting Boards at http://www.trubamboo.com/sets.htm without the smaller cutting board that looks like a pizza peel. Now I won't need to risk touching my plastic cutting board to the preheated stoneware large bar pan that I am using in place of a baking stone.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Annalog...My bread is also pretty dense.  I didn't think about the low humidity of Arizona...probably why I'm getting the same result.  Not sure what to do about that either.  I'm wondering about a longer rise time?
I also use the stoneware bar pan ... is yours from Pampered Chef?  
Thanks for the tip on a peel.  I'll check out Target...I'm there every other day anyway.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Cowgirl, yes, my stoneware bar pan is from Pampered Chef. I went to my first, and so far only, Pampered Chef party after I had read the article in the Dec/Jan Mother Earth News but before I had tried the recipe. At the party, the large bar pan was used to bake a pizza. I bought the pan primarily to use for baking bread but plan to eventually use for other items.

Last night I baked my second loaf (Light Whole Wheat Bread) from frozen/thawed dough. I filled three cups with water and heated them in the microwave oven. I then put the shaped loaf (on parchment paper on one of the bamboo cutting boards) in the now humid and warm microwave oven. I left the three cups of water in the oven with the loaf. I checked on the dough after an hour. It was fairly flat as I overdid it with the humidity. There was condensation on the inside of the oven door and the outside of the loaf was damp. I dried the inside of the door, removed the cups of water, propped the door open, and let the loaf sit for 20 minutes while I preheated the regular oven with the broiler pan and stoneware pan. I dusted the top of the loaf, slashed an X, and then baked as usual. This loaf was much nicer. There are holes of various sizes thoughout most of the loaf.  The center bottom of the loaf is densest but still has some small holes. I will bake the last loaf from this batch today using just 1 cup of water to make the inside of the microwave warm and humid. I am also going to try that for the initial rise on my next batch of dough.

I used parchment paper instead of cornmeal this time as I had just oiled the cutting board with mineral oil. I used regular drugstore mineral oil (less expensive and essentially the same) instead of the Trubamboo Oil mentioned on the instructions that came with the cutting boards. (I understand the primary differences between the oils are the price and instructions on the outside of the bottle - take internally or put on cutting board  . Some cutting board oils also have some additives such as scents   or beeswax  .) I did not wait for the five days of oiling before the first use of the cutting board since I am using it as a pizza peel instead.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Annalog...I use that pampered chef pan for a lot of things...I love it!  I'll try some of your tips to see if I have similar results.  I still love the bread even though it's dense but I do wish it could be a little airier.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The last loaf, following just one cup of water in a small glass brought it to a boil in the microwave oven (90 seconds), was also lighter than the loaves that had rested in the normal dry air of my house.    I also mixed a batch of the 100% Whole Wheat Sandwich Bread (loc. 685 / pg. 76) with a bit less yeast and salt and a doubled initial rise time in the humidified air of my microwave. I plan to bake a loaf of that tonight and then freeze the rest in 3 one-pound batches. If letting the dough rise in humid air results in consistently lighter bread for the 100% whole wheat, then DH says he will be very happy to use the bread for his lunch sandwiches instead of buying 100% whole grain sandwich bread from the store. I will look tonight to see if I already have a loaf pan, then I will try that tonight instead of a free-form shape.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> You must try the English Muffin recipe... You need to get English Muffin molds, which are essentially biscuit molds..... I use a sheet of parchment paper vs. the silpat, and I use butter to grease the molds (I tried olive oil once and they got stuck). ...


I tried those this weekend with the 100% whole wheat recipe. Also, I cooked mine in an electric frying pan as described at http://www.whats-cooking.ca/2009/02/artisan-bread-english-muffins.html. While I did get a set of English Muffin molds, either I did not use enough dough or did not let them rise long enough as the balls of flattened dough did not reach the sides of the molds. I also coated both top and bottom with cornmeal. I cooked 5-7 minutes on each side with the temperature set to 375 degrees F. The muffins were yummy. DH ate his with cheese. I had half with cheese and the other half with butter and a little honey. I did not oil the pan (stainless steel) and the muffins did not stick. Cooking them on the stove does not heat the house as much as using the oven.

Also, the loaf I baked in a loaf pan turned out fine. Having the dough rise in humid air definitely seems to make the bread lighter in texture.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

When I make the English muffins I do put them in the oven.... We never actually had a summer here in the Midwest, so overheating the house has NOT been an issue.  

I used butter on my muffin molds to keep the muffins from sticking.... I tried olive oil once, it took me forever to get the muffins out. I generally put in about 4 oz of dough, and let sit for about 40 minutes, but the dough never really does rise, nor does it always get to the edges of the muffin molds.... But once they are done cooking after 20 minutes in the oven.... They are HUGE!

I usually have mine with some cream cheese that I mix up with chives from the garden (pretty much the only thing that has ripened this year  ).


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> When I make the English muffins I do put them in the oven.... We never actually had a summer here in the Midwest, so overheating the house has NOT been an issue.
> 
> I used butter on my muffin molds to keep the muffins from sticking.... I tried olive oil once, it took me forever to get the muffins out. I generally put in about 4 oz of dough, and let sit for about 40 minutes, but the dough never really does rise, nor does it always get to the edges of the muffin molds.... But once they are done cooking after 20 minutes in the oven.... They are HUGE!
> 
> I usually have mine with some cream cheese that I mix up with chives from the garden (pretty much the only thing that has ripened this year ).


Cream cheese with fresh chives -- sounds yummy!

I will try 4 oz and 40-60 minutes to rise next time. I have not yet had much luck with the bread rising in the oven,

Summer is still in force in southern Arizona. The temperature is still in the 80s or 90s (F) at 7 PM during early September this year. A week ago, I would have said "in the 90s." Since we finally had some rain where I live, maybe the bread dough will rise without me heating water in the microwave.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I like having cookbooks on my Kindle. This was the first one I got, and I love it. I am making bread from it this weekend as a matter of fact.


----------

